# Rose Romance / Double Dazzle now on MAC UK website



## amber_j (May 6, 2009)

I think I only want Love & Friendship nail polish... Maybe...

Please let me haul vicariously through you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What are you all getting?


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

well since i'm in the US...i already got mine.

i ended up getting just a pinch gel blush (love it!!), shadowy lady, creme de violet (even though they are both permanent, i didn't have them already and loved them!!), i got both of the pigments (mutiny and circa plum).

now as far as dazzleglasses, i got moth to flame, and im going back to my MAC store this weekend to get some more. im loving dazzleglasses.


----------



## minnie_moo (May 7, 2009)

I ordered too much! Although this is the first major collection since I properly got into MAC, so I can be forgiven... plus it's my birthday next month & my mother agreed to pay for half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought:

-Virgin Kiss l/g
-Steal My Heart l/g
-Silverthorn e/s
-Et Tu, Bouquet e/s
-Of Summer e/s
-Way to Love l/s
-Love & Friendship n/l
-Blush of Youth BP
-Loving Touch l/c
-Circa Plum pigment


----------



## ritchieramone (May 7, 2009)

I was planning to get Circa Plum, Fix+ Rose, Dejarose and at least one of the See Thru lip colours, but I've got a big dental bill to pay so I had to forget about them all. Last month, I had to ditch half my planned Sugar Sweet haul for a optician's bill, so hopefully June will be more successful.


----------



## inconspicuous (May 7, 2009)

Oh that sucks, fingers crossed you'll be able haul next month <3

I just ordered:
both pigments (circa plum and mutiny)
Of Summer eyeshadow
Secret Crush and Loving Touch see-thru lip colours
both Beauty Powders (Blush of Youth, Summer Rose)
Just a Pinch gel Blush
Love & Friendship nail laquer (which I forgot to order when i called the pro line this morning so I bit the bullet and bought it on the website sans-discount lol)

I originally wanted so much more but had to cut out the lipsticks and glosses.

I did get Stop! Look! Dazzleglass too because it looks so pretty and it's limited - the rest I can get later.

I almost wish they'd stop coming out with these collections every month, I always buy from these instead of the permanent line lol.


----------



## theend (May 7, 2009)

Went to the store today, I got Summer Rose BP, Silverthorn ES, and Love & Friendship of course. Soo pretty.


----------



## Girl about town (May 8, 2009)

i got

Love and friendship n/v because its unique and gorge!!!
Rose romance lipstick because im a pink lippy whore.
steal my heart l/g because it didn't charge me for it mwahahaha!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also got well dressed blush just because!!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 8, 2009)

I just ordered bare necessity dazzleglass for now. I wanted to see how I got on with it before ordering more. I'm considering circa plum too...

I ordered vibrant grape as a pro pan yesterday too as I can't wait for it to come out with Style Warriors. I'm so impatient, lol!


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2009)

*ritchieramone* - I feel your pain! I need to replace a crown and order more contact lenses...

I'm loving the sound of your purchases! The nail polish for Rose Romance is really tempting me. Is the colour really that unique? Could I find a dupe at Superdrug or Boots?

I think I might crumble and get a couple of the LE Dazzleglasses. Sigh...

Enjoy your lovely hauls!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (May 9, 2009)

Just going to order the nail polish, circa plum and of summer- anyone have any codes?


----------



## Luceuk (May 9, 2009)

I've looked but I don't know what to get, so I might just pass on this collection. Nothing is really standing out to me.


----------



## inconspicuous (May 9, 2009)

@sarahheartsmac: I had to order the nail laquer separately from the website because i forgot it when i phoned in my order... and i used the code compgift for free shipping on it =]


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2009)

i bought the following -

steal my heart gloss (free!)
circa plum
silverthorne
smile dazzleglass
goldyrocks dazzleglass
fresh green mix


----------



## vocaltest (May 9, 2009)

free gloss! how did that happen?

i only want rose romance lipstick and possibly smile DG but i can't afford it right now


----------



## NatalieMT (May 9, 2009)

I got some stuff today, Summer Rose beauty powder, Of Summer e/s, Et Tu Bouquet e/s, Silverthorn e/s, A Rose Romance l/s and Smile d/g. I also got the P+P Translucent Finishin Powder. I get 10% off my purchases anyway, because I work for the department store where my local MAC is housed but I was out with my Mum and was just getting my card out to pay and she was like 'let me get it for you', I wasn't going to argue but it was an unexpected (and very nice!) surprise.

Haven't tried any of the stuff yet but it all looks gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_free gloss! how did that happen?

i only want rose romance lipstick and possibly smile DG but i can't afford it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

when i added it to my basket it was at £00.00! i think it happened last year with nail varnish and a brush.


----------

